
Show HN: DevPlan – Professional development for software engineers - phoenixbox
https://getdevplan.com
======
phoenixbox
I built DevPlan after reflecting on my professional growth as an engineer over
the last few years. The biggest impact on my career so far, which has helped
me grow into some senior and management roles, has been having a consistent
professional development plan in place for myself,

However, making and sticking to a development plan is hard work, it’s
difficult to know where to start, what to focus on, and how to carve out time
to make real progress.

I found it even harder as a manger, when you’re tasked with defining and
guiding the development plans of your reports, to help them grow and achieve
their personal growth goals, all while executing and delivering on product
initiatives for your organization.

So I built a way to auto generate professional development plans for
engineers, which they can collaborate on with their managers.

Each plan is personalized, with engineering tasks based on the engineers
preferences and skill set. The tasks are distributed over the year to make the
plan manageable, and when you need more things to do, there’s a inventory of
suggested goals and great technical content to pick from.

For managers, DevPlan lets you collaborate with your reports on their growth,
and provides you with a hub for tracking their progress, recommending new
goals and supporting them with feedback. Managers get to spend more valuable
time guiding rather than defining development plans. This is an upcoming
feature, so if you’d like to get notified of its progress, pop your email in
the waitlist form.

DevPlan’s overall goal is to make it easier for engineers to plan their
professional development, and to help their managers support them in that
effort. All feedback welcome! Reach out here or send a note via the in app
chat

------
nicknish
(Context: I'm an intermediate developer at a medium-sized tech company.)

For my 6-7 year career, there was always large ambiguity about how I can get
to the next level. I'm so down to try DevPlan, seems like a huge gap in the
market for this kind of planning and training.

~~~
phoenixbox
Awesome! Hoping that the focus on goals which are technical is as useful for
others as it has been for me

------
storno
Very useful - always found goals to be a moving target!

